

Intel's new processor to process voice on device, not on the cloud, unlike Siri  - mrtksn
http://qz.com/170668/intels-voice-recognition-will-blow-siri-out-of-the-water-because-it-doesnt-use-the-cloud/

======
diydsp
Hmm yeah, sounds wizzy, but isn't Intel still having trouble getting a CPU
with low enough power consumption to make a cell phone? Priorities?

